# Solved: Outlook 2003 and BTinternet



## dino (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi all!

I use Outlook 2003 for my Hotmail and BT Internet email. 

I wasn't aware that unlike with Hotmail it would download all my BT emails which meant that i can't log onto to them from another location other than my home PC. 
I've now got a HTC Kaiser phone and would like to be able to check my email on that as well as other PC's - is there anyway to reload them to the Internet inbox?

Thanks in advance, Dean


----------



## dino (Oct 4, 2002)

anyone???


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Ones that have been downloaded already would have to be forwarded to your self. For future email, you need to set Outlook to leave mail on the server.
Click Tools | Email Accounts, Select *View or change existing email accounts* then click *Next>*
Select your BT email account. (Might be named just Mail Account) then click on *Change...*. (Check the server information to be sure that this is your BT account).
Click *More Settings...* (You can change the Account name to something more descriptive here if you want to make it easier to identify)
Click *Advanced* Tab
Under Delivery, check *Leave a copy of messages on the server*
Set other options as desired
Click *OK*, *Next>*, then *Finish*

If you are going to have multiple systems accessing the mail, they will all need to be set to leave mail on the server. Best to have only one system set to *Remove from server when deleted from 'Deleted Items'*
Or, if you have web access to this account, set none of them to delete, and use the web access to delete your mail that you no longer want accessible to all systems.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## dino (Oct 4, 2002)

thanks Jerry - have set this up to not delete from service which means i can send and receive on my phone now.

Thanks!


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

You're Welcome!

If your issue has been resolved you (and ONLY you) can use the Thread Tools at the Upper Right to mark this thread Solved.


----------

